# Μεσοπρόθεσμο σχέδιο δημοσιονομικής στρατηγικής = Medium-Term Fiscal Strategy Framework



## nickel (Jun 29, 2011)

Μεσοπρόθεσμο σχέδιο δημοσιονομικής προσαρμογής = Medium-Term Fiscal Strategy Framework

Έχουμε κάτι διαφορετικό στα επίσημα;

Για συντομία: *το Μεσοπρόθεσμο* = the medium-term framework, the medium-term plan.


----------



## Themis (Jun 29, 2011)

Θα περίμενα fiscal consolidation, που μεταφράζεται ακριβέστερα σαν "δημοσιονομική εξυγίανση".


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2011)

Διόρθωσα τον τίτλο γιατί τελικά φαίνεται ότι και στο ελληνικό έχουμε _Μεσοπρόθεσμο σχέδιο δημοσιονομικής *στρατηγικής*_.


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2011)

Medium- term fiscal plan (MTFP), MTFS [medium term fiscal strategy] (έχουν διαφορετική ενημέρωση ο καθένας)


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2014)

Όχι _mid-term plan_, όπως το είδα σήμερα στην Καθημερινή. Αυτό θα αφορούσε το μέσο της θητείας της κυβέρνησης.

http://www.ekathimerini.com/4dcgi/_w_articles_wsite2_1_30/04/2014_539348


----------

